# Please Tell Me My Pot-bellied Pig Isn't Pregnant



## PBPIG (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry if this post shows up twice. I don't think I did it correctly the first time around.
Hello. I'm new to this forum and a member of Backyard Chickens where I have gathered a wealth of information. I have a female pot bellied pig whose 6 months of age. I've read conflicting reports on when they could first become pregnant. Here's what I do know. I got her January 21st. She is now 6 months of age. She was with male siblings when I got her. She looks like her teats are enlarging and I don't recall her having a heat cycle yet. If I calculate correctly and IF she was bred the day before I got her, she would be due in 3 weeks. Can anyone tell me if her teats are normal by the pictures? Could it just be fat forming around them? I'm hoping someone can reassure me she isn't pregnant. View attachment 61510 View attachment 61511


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 24, 2019)

tried to look.  Msg said I did not have permission.

You can upload to your post by hitting the "upload a file" button and then the pic you want.  It will tell you it's loaded, etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PBPIG (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks Mini Horses. I thought I did but I'll try to post here again.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 24, 2019)

She looks fine to me. If she was 3 wks out she would be more developed than that + you would probably see kicking.

Here is one of our gilts about 3 wks before she farrowed.


----------



## PBPIG (Apr 25, 2019)

luvmypets said:


> She looks fine to me. If she was 3 wks out she would be more developed than that + you would probably see kicking.
> 
> Here is one of our gilts about 3 wks before she farrowed.
> View attachment 61548


Thank you! 
Obviously I'm new to pot-bellied pigs and pigs in general. I was surprised when rubbing her belly I noticed what looked like milk beginning to fill around her teats.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2019)

Well I guess if she is about to present you with a surprise litter, you will find out soon enough. Sometimes people don't realize just how soon baby animals can breed. We raise hair sheep and I have to get ram lambs out and weaned at 2 months old, or castrate them. Keep us posted on how things turn out.


----------



## PBPIG (Apr 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Well I guess if she is about to present you with a surprise litter, you will find out soon enough. Sometimes people don't realize just how soon baby animals can breed. We raise hair sheep and I have to get ram lambs out and weaned at 2 months old, or castrate them. Keep us posted on how things turn out.


That's what concerns me. I read as young as 3 months but most searches I've done say 6 months. I had no plans to breed her and if so, never that young. It will break my heart if she is. I can't contact the farm where I got her from for any additional information. The woman was killed in a freak vehicle accident a couple of weeks ago.
I will definitely post any follow up by mid May. I'll know for sure by then. I need to stop Googling. I read if bred by a sibling or father, most will be born still born or deformed.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome again, 

I know nothing about farrowing pigs, but you have already received a reply from two of our “Pig Experts”.  The thing that I have learned, about raising farm animals is, “Time will tell”.  If you aren’t sure, just wait a while and you will find out.  I currently have a goat, that I thought was bred. Her due date has come and gone and she no longer looks pregnant and her udder isn’t developing. So, time DID tell and I didn’t get the answer I wanted.    Now I have to wait until next spring for her to kid, as she likely won’t go back into heat until Sept., and then it will be five months before her kid(s) are born.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 25, 2019)

BTW, can we see some photos of the rest of your sweet girl?  Hopefully she is NOT pregnant!

FYI, if you want to “flag” a member, so they know you mentioned them in a post, if you put the “@“ in front of their name (exactly as written), they will be notified, so they will be able to read your post. So it would look like “@PBPIG”.  You should now get an alert that you were flagged by me.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 25, 2019)

PBPIG said:


> I'llI need to stop Googling. I read if bred by a sibling or father, most will be born still born or deformed.


Inbreeding is very common with animals. They don’t know any better. If they are horny they will breed without second thought about lineage. Its actually a fairly normal practice called line-breeding which is breeding parent to offspring. IMO inbreeding one generation isnt a big deal, it is multiple generations that cause major issues. We had three young gilts bred by their full brother that farrowed over the weekend. There was one stillborn and another that unfortunatly got stepped on however there are 11 perfect healthy and happy babies. Also I google a lot too, I like to know how something should be when it goes right, or what it would be like when it goes wrong. I have read so many articles Ive lost count. You want to be educated and prepared for anything, you will never know when it may come in handy.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> Hi and welcome again,
> 
> I know nothing about farrowing pigs, but you have already received a reply from two of our “Pig Experts”.  The thing that I have learned, about raising farm animals is, “Time will tell”.  If you aren’t sure, just wait a while and you will find out.  I currently have a goat, that I thought was bred. Her due date has come and gone and she no longer looks pregnant and her udder isn’t developing. So, time DID tell and I didn’t get the answer I wanted.    Now I have to wait until next spring for her to kid, as she likely won’t go back into heat until Sept., and then it will be five months before her kid(s) are born.


Oh No!!!  You were so excited about her!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2019)

PBPIG said:


> That's what concerns me. I read as young as 3 months but most searches I've done say 6 months. I had no plans to breed her and if so, never that young. It will break my heart if she is. I can't contact the farm where I got her from for any additional information. The woman was killed in a freak vehicle accident a couple of weeks ago.
> I will definitely post any follow up by mid May. I'll know for sure by then. I need to stop Googling. I read if bred by a sibling or father, most will be born still born or deformed.


First of all, take a deep breath, exhale, it will be ok. if she is pregnant, Mother Nature will show up and tell her what to do. Yes, she is young. Her babies (if pregnant) will not be deformed or stillborn because she was bred by a father or brother. She will have healthy, cute as a speckled puppy, piglets. We can tell that you are a good Pig Mommy and she will receive the best of care. Hang in there, we are here for you.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Oh No!!!  You were so excited about her!


I KNOW!!!  I am so disappointed!!!   But, at least I will have Angelica’s and April’s milk. And Hope is due mid June. So, eventually, I will have three goats to milk.


----------



## PBPIG (May 4, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> Hi and welcome again,
> 
> I know nothing about farrowing pigs, but you have already received a reply from two of our “Pig Experts”.  The thing that I have learned, about raising farm animals is, “Time will tell”.  If you aren’t sure, just wait a while and you will find out.  I currently have a goat, that I thought was bred. Her due date has come and gone and she no longer looks pregnant and her udder isn’t developing. So, time DID tell and I didn’t get the answer I wanted.    Now I have to wait until next spring for her to kid, as she likely won’t go back into heat until Sept., and then it will be five months before her kid(s) are born.



Sorry to hear your goat didn't take. 
I want to post some new pictures of Lucy. I'm going to assume she isn't pregnant but I'll feel better when May 15th comes and goes. 
I swear when I look at her from above, she looks larger on one side than the other.


Waking up from an afternoon nap.




She doesn't look pregnant in the side view above.
May be a silly question but is this a normal size vulva.


----------



## secuono (May 4, 2019)

She looks tiny. My vote is not pregnant.


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2019)

She sure is cute!


----------



## PBPIG (May 25, 2019)

I wanted to update everyone. Thankfully she wasn't pregnant. I do think even though she's young, she may have gone through a false pregnancy. I tried to upload a short video of her but was unable to. She was lying in her litter box shivering, looking miserable and seeming to have contractions. A few hours later she "recovered" and each day therafter she began to look and act like her good ole' self.


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2019)

Glad she is better and not pregnant!


----------

